# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  حذف ریاضی و فیزیک کنکور

## R7P

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
همینطور که از تیتر معلومه میخوام ریاضی و فیزیک رو جواب ندم چون خیلی ضعیفم توشون ولی شیمی و زیستم خوبه عمومی هم خوبم کلا فقط گیرم این دوتاست به نظرتون با حذف این دوتا میتونم پزشکی بیارم حالا آزاد باشه پردیس باشه یا ملی تخمین رتبه هم کارنامه اکثرشون ۱۰ ،۲۰ درصد ریاضی یا فیزیک زدن و کمکی نمی کنه خواهشا نظر بدید


Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

----------


## gallant

همه ی درسا رو بغیر اینا باید 65-70 بزنی :Yahoo (21): معدل دیپلمت چنده؟میانگین تراز؟

----------


## R7P

> همه ی درسا رو بغیر اینا باید 65-70 بزنیمعدل دیپلمت چنده؟میانگین تراز؟


زیست و شیمی رو که این بزنم تهرانم قبول میشم!!!! عمومی رو میتونم ولی فکر نکنم زیست و شیمی رو اینقدر بزنم میانگین عمومی هام تو کانون ادبیات ۶۰ عربی ۷۰ دینی ۸۰ زبان اکثرا بالای ۸۰ میانگین شیمی ۶۰ میانگین زیست ۵۵ ولی  ریاضی و فیزیک تعریفی ندارن

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

----------


## rezagmi

> زیست و شیمی رو که این بزنم تهرانم قبول میشم!!!! عمومی رو میتونم ولی فکر نکنم زیست و شیمی رو اینقدر بزنم میانگین عمومی هام تو کانون ادبیات ۶۰ عربی ۷۰ دینی ۸۰ زبان اکثرا بالای ۸۰ میانگین شیمی ۶۰ میانگین زیست ۵۵ ولی  ریاضی و فیزیک تعریفی ندارن
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


ریاضی فیزیک خالی بمونه بد ضرر میکنی اقلا 10 20 درصد بزن کلی به حالت فرق میکنه مطمئن باش

----------


## MaHsa 95

برای پزشکی میتونی ریاضی فیزیک رو کم بزنی ولی اصلا نميتوني هر دوتا شو حذف کنی ! بقیه درسات که خوبه این یه ماه رو بشین هر روز دو ساعت ریاضی فیزیک بخون سوالاشون خیلی تکراری و آسون تر از زیست و شیمیه به نظرم از فیلم های صنعتی شریف چند تا فصل رو ببین و بعدم تست های کنکورشون رو بزن البته من دقیق نمیدونم واسه ریاضی فیزیک چه دبيرايي داره از بچه ها بپرسی ميدونن ولی فیلماش خوبه معمولا

----------


## R7P

> ریاضی فیزیک خالی بمونه بد ضرر میکنی اقلا 10 20 درصد بزن کلی به حالت فرق میکنه مطمئن باش


من از نمره منفی میترسم خودتون میدونین هیچ نزدن بهتر از منفی زدنه خیلی تراز و رتبه رو داغون میکنه میخوام تو این چهل روزی که مونده روزی ۱۲ ساعت بخونم زیست و شیمی رو عالی جمع بندی کنن کنم و عمومی هم همین جوری !! نظرتون چیه؟

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

----------


## Enigma

بین ۱۰ درصد و صفر درصد فاصله خیلی زیادی در تراز هست.
 چند مبحث ساده رو بزن.  مثل آمار تو ریاضی و نور  فیزیک.

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
> همینطور که از تیتر معلومه میخوام ریاضی و فیزیک رو جواب ندم چون خیلی ضعیفم توشون ولی شیمی و زیستم خوبه عمومی هم خوبم کلا فقط گیرم این دوتاست به نظرتون با حذف این دوتا میتونم پزشکی بیارم حالا آزاد باشه پردیس باشه یا ملی تخمین رتبه هم کارنامه اکثرشون ۱۰ ،۲۰ درصد ریاضی یا فیزیک زدن و کمکی نمی کنه خواهشا نظر بدید
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


بابا فیزیک که اسونه چندتا فصل اخر فیزیک پیش رو بخون حفظی هستن یه کتاب معجزه فیزیکم بگیر فصل گرما و فشارش رو بخون فیزیک یه درصد خوب میزنی درصد خوب نه اینکه بالا 50 بزنی ولی با توجه به شروع دیرت درصدش قابل توجهه

----------


## ehsan7777777

ببین دوست عزیز ، داخل ریاضی و فیزیک هر فصلی رو که خودت فکر می کنی نسبت به بقیه ی فصلا باهاش راحت تری رو انتخاب کن و تستای کنکور چند سال اخیر اون فصول رو بزن ...

احتمالا با این روش بتونی داخل هر کدوم از اون دو درس 10 تا 15 درصدو جواب بدی ...

ولی اینکه بخوای اصلا جواب ندی و این دو تا درسو نزده بذاری ، باور کن با اون هدفی که ذکر کردی ، کارت خیلی سخت می شه و خیلی سخته که بتونی روی دو تا درس زیست و شیمی اونا رو جبران کنی ...

----------


## DR.MAM

اگه بخوایی نزنی،شدیدا ضرر میکنی.
حداقل بخونشون هردو دو 20 30 درصد بزنی.فصلای آسون توی ریاضی و فیزیک برای 20 30 زدن زیادن بابا

----------


## Amin97

ریاضی و فیزیک بخدا 10 درصدم بزنی باز تاثیر خودشونو میزارن

----------


## INFERNAL

شما اگه زیست رو 100 و شیمی رو حداقل 70 زدی اونا رو حذف کن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
این کارو نکن الان ریاضی و فیزیک مباحث راحت زیاد داره که بخواد ازشون سوال کنکور بیاد
مثلا فیزیک :
فصل 8 پیش دانشگاهی
فصل 7 پیش 
فصل 6 پیش
فصل نور و بازتاب نور
فصل شکست نور و عدسی ها
فصل ترمو دینامیک
و ...
اینارو بخونی برای کنکور میتونی یه چند درصدی بزنی 
هیچ وقت قسمت ریاضی و فیزیک رو خالی نذار ضرر میکنی
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## MaHsa 95

اینم بگم دوست من پارسال عمومی ها رو 60_70 زد زیست رو 50 و شیمی رو 40 و خورده ای رياضي رو نزد فیزیک هم کمتر از 5 درصد رتبش شد شش هزار البته اینجوری که خودش میگفت

----------


## R7P

خیلی ممنون از همتون. راست میگید کار اشتباهیه 
الان لطف کنید و بگید که چه فصل هایی برای هرکدوم بخونم تا ۲۰ درصد و چند ساعت در روز؟ خیلی ممنونم 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

----------


## Navid70

> شما اگه زیست رو 100 و شیمی رو حداقل 70 زدی اونا رو حذف کن


گفت پزشکی بیارم نه رتبه دو رقمی.

----------


## Navid70

> خیلی ممنون از همتون. راست میگید کار اشتباهیه 
> الان لطف کنید و بگید که چه فصل هایی برای هرکدوم بخونم تا ۲۰ درصد و چند ساعت در روز؟ خیلی ممنونم 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


یه چیزی میگن واسه خودشون عمومیات که عالین خیلی راحت جبران میکنن ریاضی و فیزیکتو.اگه بتونی 10درصد روی زیست وقت بذاری بهتر از 20 درصد ریاضیه این به خودت بستگی داره که پتانسیلشو داری یا نه
نظر من اینه بین فیزیک و ریاضی یه درس رو انتخاب کن یکی رو بالاتر بزن در حد 20 اون یکی رو فقط 0 نزن.
 حرفای اینجا مهم نباشه برات برو کارنامه ها رو نگاه کن متوجه میشی چی به چیه

----------


## S.N.M19

به نظر من هیچ درسی رو حذف نکنید من سوالات کنکور پارسال رو دیدم به این نتیجه رسیدم .
چون ممکنه شما مثلا تو فیزیک یه فصل رو خیلی خوب بخونید و یک فصل رو اصلا نخونید و از شانس شما سوالاتی که خوندید رو سخت بیارن و سوالاتی رو که نخوندید رو خیلی آسون.

----------


## INFERNAL

> گفت پزشکی بیارم نه رتبه دو رقمی.


شما برو ببین که میانگین واسه پزشکی چنده
کارنامه دیده بودم طرف زیست رو 4 زده و ریاضی رو 90 که تونسته پزشکی بیاره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezagmi

> من از نمره منفی میترسم خودتون میدونین هیچ نزدن بهتر از منفی زدنه خیلی تراز و رتبه رو داغون میکنه میخوام تو این چهل روزی که مونده روزی ۱۲ ساعت بخونم زیست و شیمی رو عالی جمع بندی کنن کنم و عمومی هم همین جوری !! نظرتون چیه؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


تفاوت تراز 0 و 10 درصد خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییی میشه
باز هرچی خودت صلاح میدونی
ولی آمار و احتمال و بعضی مباحث ساده رو میشه رسوند
یا فشار از دوم و صوت و پیش دو مثل فصل 8 که کاملا حفظیه

----------


## Swallow

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
> همینطور که از تیتر معلومه میخوام ریاضی و فیزیک رو جواب ندم چون خیلی ضعیفم توشون ولی شیمی و زیستم خوبه عمومی هم خوبم کلا فقط گیرم این دوتاست به نظرتون با حذف این دوتا میتونم پزشکی بیارم حالا آزاد باشه پردیس باشه یا ملی تخمین رتبه هم کارنامه اکثرشون ۱۰ ،۲۰ درصد ریاضی یا فیزیک زدن و کمکی نمی کنه خواهشا نظر بدید
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


*سلام ! کلا حذف نکن ! من خودمم ریاضی و علی الخصوص  فیزیکم افتضااااحههههه ! داغووووون یعنی ! ولی دیگ حداقل دو تا میتونی بزنی  ! ریاضی ک احتمالش عین اب خوردنه ! 
همون دو تا خیلی جولوت میندازه نسبت ب اونی ک اصلا هیچی نزده !
فک نمیکنم بشه !*

----------


## Navid70

> شما برو ببین که میانگین واسه پزشکی چنده
> کارنامه دیده بودم طرف زیست رو 4 زده و ریاضی رو 90 که تونسته پزشکی بیاره


نه چیزی که ایشون میخواد به میانگین میخوره نه چیزی که شما میگی مثال میخوای بزنی خب درست بزن زیست 100 که با ریاضی 90قابل مقایسه نیست.بعلاوه ایشون گفتن ازاد و پردیس هم مشکل نداره امسالم ظرفیت رو بالا بردن یعنی تا 2هزار راحت میره درصدی که داری میگی واسه 2هزار نیستش.
میانگینی هم که میگی ریاضی و فیزیک از 1000تا 2000حدود 30 هست و زیست و شیمی حدود 50.
حالا از کجا داری این حرفا رو میزنی من موندم

----------


## INFERNAL

> نه چیزی که ایشون میخواد به میانگین میخوره نه چیزی که شما میگی مثال میخوای بزنی خب درست بزن زیست 100 که با ریاضی 90قابل مقایسه نیست.بعلاوه ایشون گفتن ازاد و پردیس هم مشکل نداره امسالم ظرفیت رو بالا بردن یعنی تا 2هزار راحت میره درصدی که داری میگی واسه 2هزار نیستش.
> میانگینی هم که میگی ریاضی و فیزیک از 1000تا 2000حدود 30 هست و زیست و شیمی حدود 50.
> حالا از کجا داری این حرفا رو میزنی من موندم


اولا که آره اینا واسه رتبه ی سه رقمی میشه اگه کسی پردیس میخواد پایین ترم زد مشکلی نیست
بعدش اون شخص فیزیکم 80 زده بود تا زیست 4 درصدی رو جبران کنه :Yahoo (21): 
والا پارسالم گفتن ظرفیت زیاد شده ولی همچین قابل لمس نبود...!

----------

